# Dad



## LoneStar (Jun 28, 2013)

I got the call that Dads health has taken a turn and they don't expect he will make it much further... Leaving in the morning to Florida and hoping we can see him again before he goes. If anyone out there cares to send a prayer, just ask that we can make it there to be with him and that he can go with peace in his heart. 83 years old, I haven't met anybody tougher. When he lost use of his hands and couldn't plow a field or drive a truck or spend his days in the sun and working, we all knew it was a matter of time. 
Been a tough year, 3 months and a week ago I lost my best friend.


----------



## LSCG (Jun 28, 2013)

prayers on the way Ryan!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2013)

You, your dad and family have our Prayers Ryan. Hang in there.


----------



## drycreek (Jun 28, 2013)

You and your family are in our prayers. Been there and done that may God be with you.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 28, 2013)

My most sincere thoughts and well wishes are with you at this time. 
Please take care of yourself.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2013)

Prayers be with you my friend. May your heart not ache too long and find peace again. God speed to you.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

Lost my Dad many years ago. He was only 49. You are blessed to have been subject to his wisdom for so many years. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Drive safely. He will wait for you. Seen it too many times. Have a safe trip. God bless.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Our prayers are with you and yours my friend.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

my heart goes out to you ryan i have the same situation as you here my freind, my parents are in there 80s take care and my prayers are with you . duck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear it Ryan. Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers. Be careful to try and keep your focus on the road if you're driving. Easy to be distracted in thought at a time like this so be safe my friend. .


----------



## BarbS (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a tough time. Godspeed and good memories!


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you to everyone. I appreciate the prayers and the sentiment from you all. Thanks.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for the support. We left early the next morning, but Dad passed away before we made it here. He knew we were coming, I feel like we were with him in spirit anyway. Services are Thursday, the 4th of July in Okeechobee. His wish was to be cremated and his ashes spread in his favorite fishing hole at Nubbins Slough, Lake Okeechobee.


----------



## Molokai (Jul 2, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that. My prayers go to you and your family.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 2, 2013)

My most heartfelt condolences to you and your entire family.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sad for you that you did not make it in time to see him one more time but he will forever be in your heart. He is in a better place than us now and his suffering has ended and ours will go on, be happy for him that he is at peace. I smiled a little when I read the part about his wishes for his ashes.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I feel your loss with you. I can think of worse places to spend eternity than Lake Okechobee. He picked a nice spot.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you didn't make it in time Ryan, but like you said, he knew you were coming. That probably gave him more comfort than you'll ever know.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 2, 2013)

my condolences to you ryan my prayers are with you and your family. duck


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss and that you weren't able to make it, Ryan.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2013)

Ryan - My deepest condolences go out to you and your family. Scott


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2013)

I just saw this topic, as I was reading the posts, scrolling down, It amazes me how much love there is in this lil group. I was hoping for a happy ending, in that you could have at least had a last farewell, then I got to your post. I am actually teary eyed. My heart aches for the pain I know you are going through. Truly. 
I can only offer my condolences to you and your family, and a prayer for your Dad. 

I'll ask my Dad to show your Dad around the place. He knows all the best fishin spots...


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you again to everyone. We had a small memorial for him and about 30 friends and family were able to attend. Its hard to be disappointed with the life Dad lived. 83 years of mostly doing all the things he loved to do. It sucks that I can't call him or go spend a week with him any more, but I think I've mostly come to terms with it. Getting understanding and encouragement from friends like you guys and family by my side has helped more than anything. Now I guess its time to get back to life.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/20130704_184452_zps43e2d2c5.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/20130703_145224_zpsb99472bc.jpg


----------

